# What do you love about fat?



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

This is probably redundant to some thread of the past, and I realize it's probably too elementary a question for all but us newbies-- but please, everyone contribute whatever answer you feel like. What do you love about having a fat partner, or becoming fat yourself?

Too many pleasures to pick from at random, I know. So, just to get things started, and bypassing for now the weightier existential issues, I'll say:

I like that my tummy is getting big enough now, I can hold a book open on my lap with it-- leaving my hands free to work! Seriously useful fat!


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 5, 2011)

Fat is why the meat taste g-o-o-d. :eat2:


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Fat is why the meat taste g-o-o-d. :eat2:



Shuefly, meet Amaranthine. Amaranthine, meet Shuefly.

I've decided that all FFAs are either feeders or cannibals. And if we say we aren't, we're just in deep denial.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

But but but it DOES taste sooooooo good!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> But but but it DOES taste sooooooo good!



Cannibal.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Shuefly, meet Amaranthine. Amaranthine, meet Shuefly.
> 
> I've decided that all FFAs are either feeders or cannibals. And if we say we aren't, we're just in deep denial.



That is hot. Also


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Cannibal.


slurrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Cannibal.



Maybe the reason we guys put on weight is to have flesh to spare for the cannibals. We just want to provide!


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Shuefly, meet Amaranthine. Amaranthine, meet Shuefly.
> 
> I've decided that all FFAs are either feeders or cannibals. And if we say we aren't, we're just in deep denial.



And being both is terribly efficient. 
:eat2:


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 5, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


>




We should start a BHM harem together!
_Read: We should start a meat pantry together!_


----------



## penguin (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm getting this whole Charlotte's Web vibe outta this, except they're raising fatties for Christmas dinner instead of pigs.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm getting this whole Charlotte's Web vibe outta this, except they're raising fatties for Christmas dinner instead of pigs.



Can we help it if we are delicious?


----------



## JulieD (Jan 5, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm getting this whole Charlotte's Web vibe outta this, except they're raising fatties for Christmas dinner instead of pigs.



"Thats some BHM!"


----------



## Zowie (Jan 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> "Thats some BHM!"



Delicious LongPig, anyone?  Ahh, the new white meat!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 5, 2011)

I love what this thread has become.

Cannibals are awesome. Really really awesome.


----------



## imfree (Jan 6, 2011)

Fine Young Cannibals-She Drives Me Crazy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBlA2PIo9CU


----------



## Goreki (Jan 6, 2011)

The person inside. It's like chewing through one of those jelly filled marshmallows to get to the equally gooey... Damn it!


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 6, 2011)

This was a fun one!


----------



## imfree (Jan 6, 2011)

Being able to sexually overwhelm a Gal by taking her in my arms and giving her a nice, plush, warm, electric hug!:happy:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 6, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I've decided that all FFAs are either feeders *or *cannibals.



What's this OR crap? Geez. Must I get out the FFA guidebook for you again? Fatten them, then eat them. Pages 112 and 357 respectively.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 7, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> What's this OR crap? Geez. Must I get out the FFA guidebook for you again? Fatten them, then eat them. Pages 112 and 357 respectively.



I'm on to them now! I will not fall into their clever trap! I am a...


...
...nevermind, I will eat your food...


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 7, 2011)

The cannibal bit is kind of spooky! I don't think I'd like a date with hanibal lecter as it could only end one way, and he would be the only one satisfied! Though being nibbled on and kissed is rather fun...
Personally, I like a partner to have a lot of spare flesh as it gives you something to cuddle into. Another plus is that when your partner is big, the ride is comfy and well worth having!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 7, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> What's this OR crap? Geez. Must I get out the FFA guidebook for you again? Fatten them, then eat them. Pages 112 and 357 respectively.



wait a second! fattening up isn't until page 112?!?! i think it's time for a new edition of the FFA guidebook...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> wait a second! fattening up isn't until page 112?!?! i think it's time for a new edition of the FFA guidebook...



The first 111 pages are devoted to hunting, trapping and luring BHM in with the false sense of security by pretending to be nice, not at all creepy people. (Obviously, I just skimmed that last section.)


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 7, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm getting this whole Charlotte's Web vibe outta this, except they're raising fatties for Christmas dinner instead of pigs.



This gave me a very amusing visual of the state fair scenes from the movie done with fat men instead of pigs and crowds of women singing, "fine swine, wish he were mine."


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 9, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> The cannibal bit is kind of spooky! I don't think I'd like a date with hanibal lecter as it could only end one way, and he would be the only one satisfied! Though being nibbled on and kissed is rather fun...
> Personally, I like a partner to have a lot of spare flesh as it gives you something to cuddle into. Another plus is that when your partner is big, the ride is comfy and well worth having!!!



I must whole "hardedly" agree! My BHM has grown some lucious new ground for a saddle that has no equal! Yee-ha!:smitten:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw this on a blog, "Men in Full," a number of years ago, and saved the quote. It almost makes me ache:



... She likes fat men ... fleshy men with no deceptive hollows. 
Men with thick, springy flesh which makes space for her, folds 
her away, eases her bones. Men who are so heavy on top of her 
that her breath is crushed to the top of her lungs. Men whose 
flesh she can wallow in, playing and swimming ...

Fat men asleep give out heat like furnaces all night. And often
they wheeze a little, so that whatever time you wake, however 
sick and singing your head feels, you know you have company. 
All night the mattress gives way under their weight and you roll 
against the elastic warmth of their sides. You know you cannot 
roll off and away into space. Whatever the bed advertisements 
say, Ulli knows that there is nothing as sleep-giving as the 
shoulder and breast of a fat man ...

Helen Dunsmore's Love of Fat Men


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 10, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I saw this on a blog, "Men in Full," a number of years ago, and saved the quote. It almost makes me ache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, of course, if she gets hungry in thenight...


----------



## thekidstable (Jan 10, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I saw this on a blog, "Men in Full," a number of years ago, and saved the quote. It almost makes me ache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read this before C:
what nice stuff.


----------

